# New



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

Just a quick intro.

Been a member of a lot of other related boards over the years but after stumbling across this board (whilst googling SHIC hgh cycles lol) I really like the real world approach you guys have.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to UK-Muscle


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

AussieOX said:


> Just a quick intro.
> 
> Been a member of a lot of other related boards over the years but after stumbling across this board (whilst googling SHIC hgh cycles lol) I really like the real world approach you guys have.


Welcome, I'm new myself. But it's nice to see new members here

Australia random though


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good day mate!


----------



## datdere (Jul 26, 2011)

welcome to UK-M


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome mate!!! you wont wanna find another board now


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

welcome buddy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

G'day mate


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Welcome to the board oz


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M!  You planning on starting a journal at all?


----------



## toxic (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome to the brother hood brother


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Howdy :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice :thumb


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chi Burlah!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome mate..enjoy. Yep..it's about as real as it gets here!!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

hiya


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Yeah an aussie is a bit random on a UK board, but when I skimmed some of the board rules thats what really sold me. Specifically this post by TinyTom:



> Basically any member who decides to answer a 'stupid' question with
> 
> 'do a search'
> 
> ...


Thats simply music to my ears. I pretty much gave up on boards a while ago because of similar instances. I got tired of haveing to explain my entire life history and stats just to get an answer to the most straight forward of questions or on the flipside getting flamed for providing simple answers to new comers. End rant lol.


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

Katy said:


> Welcome to UK-M!  You planning on starting a journal at all?


At the start of next year I will. At the moment im on a bit of a cruise whilst making the transition from powerlifting to bodybuilding.

Ive been competing in powerlifting (raw) for the last 4 years and have decided to take a break and for the first time in a long time dedicate pretty much an entire year (2012) to putting on some size. Ive deffinitly gained my share of size through powerlifting, but im excited to see what I can achieve by focusing on size.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

AussieOX said:


> At the start of next year I will. At the moment im on a bit of a cruise whilst making the transition from powerlifting to bodybuilding.
> 
> Ive been competing in powerlifting (raw) for the last 4 years and have decided to take a break and for the first time in a long time dedicate pretty much an entire year (2012) to putting on some size. Ive deffinitly gained my share of size through powerlifting, but im excited to see what I can achieve by focusing on size.


It sounds like you'll have a journal that will interest a fair few people given your background and future goals


----------



## stevejones (Sep 20, 2011)

welcome mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno matey...


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

hello Aussieox. i feel like i've know you for years.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome amigo. Enjoy!


----------

